# "Ed Special"



## FishKilla1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've scoured the net and can't find info on where or how to get one. Any one know where or how I can find one?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Call Matagorda Harbor, and they can get you in touch with Mr. Douglas. He will only sell them by the dozen.


----------



## FishKilla1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks. Do you know how much a dozen costs? I would imagine they could be deadly, especially under certain conditions.


----------



## Capt.Coach (Mar 12, 2010)

*Ed Special lure*

*Eddie Douglas.........979 245 5901 give him a call tomorrow afternoon....I will be fishing with him tomorrow the first part of the day..........great guy, ask him how to work it, he will give you a very informative answer.......oh yeah.....they are really good lures, worth every penny, just be careful of those hooks!!!!!!!!!!!!! $20 per lure*


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Cast and Blast has them in Bay City


----------



## FishKilla1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Holy $#?!...Now I have to have one!


----------



## No Time (Feb 20, 2011)

*Never Seen One*

Can someone post a picture of an Eds Special? Do they come in various colors?


----------



## Capt.Coach (Mar 12, 2010)

Can see one on my webpage with sponsors....www.gofishmatagorda.com.....they only come in this color.......he can tell you the story of his landing on the color, ask him he loves to discuss his find.......just ask around, they are worth the money, he hand paints the eyes and dots, then clear coats them, puts o-rings, hooks, teaser, repackages them...whether he makes 1 or more it takes 3 days for them to be ready to sell..........again call and talk to him, very knowlegeable and confident in this bait...........set the hook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Capt.Coach said:


> Can see one on my webpage with sponsors....
> 
> www.gofishmatagorda.com
> 
> They only come in this color.......he can tell you the story of his landing on the color, ask him he loves to discuss his find.......just ask around, they are worth the money, he hand paints the eyes and dots, then clear coats them, puts o-rings, hooks, teaser, repackages them...whether he makes 1 or more it takes 3 days for them to be ready to sell..........again call and talk to him, very knowlegeable and confident in this bait...........set the hook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Capt.Coach is right on. Mr. Douglas will talk fishing as long as you can listen.

The link above will work for you. Be careful...those hooks are sharp.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

It's like having Croc's with the bling on them... it may work for you, but it may not... You still need to know where to be on any given day to catch consistently.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It's like having Croc's with the bling on them... it may work for you, but it may not... You still need to know where to be on any given day to catch consistently.


Very true ! But.......if there is a trout around,...they'll eat the " Ed Special "


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

It looks like a Cordell broken back with dots painted on its body. 

I dont doubt it catches fish but so will a Cordell without the dots for about 6 bucks. What am I mising ?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You can catch just as many on half a Cohiba soaked in anchovy oil...
LOL


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

In the starting lineup


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Is there any secret to working those things???
When I used a brokenback many years ago I would just retrieve it on a steady retrieve and let the lure do it's thing.


----------



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

I've tried both links. Neither works.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

The links do not work! Anybody have a good link? I want to try them out and I also collect handmade lures. Question- Do they have tail heavy boyance or are they flat floating or nuetral? Do you use them like a jerk bait?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sea-Slug said:


> The links do not work! Anybody have a good link? I want to try them out and I also collect handmade lures. Question- Do they have tail heavy boyance or are they flat floating or nuetral? Do you use them like a jerk bait?


Refresh the link. I had to do it about three times and it finally opened.


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish (Jul 27, 2004)

Its a Rebel Jointed Minnow in gold and black. Just go buy some, get some white and chartreuse paint and VMC cone cut hooks and some red teasers. 

Paint white dots or stripes on back. Let it dry. Paint chartreuse over white paint. Let dry. You can clear coat, but I don't think its necessary.

Then swap the hooks for the Cone Cuts. Put the red teaser on the back hook. Usually use #4 hooks on all three or put a #6 on the back hook. 

Save your money and make your own.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

snagltoothfrecklefish said:


> Its a Rebel Jointed Minnow in gold and black. Just go buy some, get some white and chartreuse paint and VMC cone cut hooks and some red teasers.
> 
> Paint white dots or stripes on back. Let it dry. Paint chartreuse over white paint. Let dry. You can clear coat, but I don't think its necessary.
> 
> ...


Or---buy a Rebel Jointed Minnow in gold and black, change hooks, go catch fish. I doubt the fancy dots on the back and funny little pink skirt make that much difference. I still have an old gold and black Cordell broken back that I bought in the early 90s. Nothing fancy about it but it does catch fish. I think it has more to do with the action than the look.

RR


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I fish them fast, super slow, erratic, caught some fish as it rises just sitting on top!!!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

you need at least a medium rod to fish an "Ed". They have a lot of resistance (drag)through the water....


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I have always preferred the Rebel over the Cotton Cordell. The Cotton Cordell seems to roll on it's side too much but the Rebel runs true and straight.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

kenny said:


> you need at least a medium rod to fish an "Ed". They have a lot of resistance (drag)through the water....


X2 !! A light action rod will work the ***** out of you throwing the " Ed "


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

*dots...*

*Rat Race* quote-" I doubt the fancy dots on the back and funny little pink skirt make that much difference."

once thought this myself, tested this theory is the surf and East Matty several times, yellow dots produce a couple extra fish every time!!! I think eddie is got em trained!!! :doowapsta lol


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

bump to read on a rainy day.


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

The harbor in Gorda was the last place I saw them. 

Maybe they are still there?


--We are truly blessed to have access to this wonderful sport! Give thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Like dis...








http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

There are instructions on how to make an Ed special here. On 2cool


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

I have know Ed 40 years, He is a great guy, He makes these lures in his spare time. They work. I Used them in the toughest conditions this weekend in the upper luguna madre and they make fish. He spends about 2.5 hours for each lure remodeling, repainting and clear coating them.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

any updated info on where we can get a few online?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Looked at a Rebel JS20 in the box and it did not have rattles nor the red eyes.

I was comparing a SJ20 against a Cotton Cordel "Redfin" which looked about the same size, more rounded body, rattles with 2 hooks and larger longer lip vs straighter sides, no rattles and 3 hooks for the Rebel JS20. Does he put rattles in the special?

What makes one better than the other except the yellow spots and red trailer?

Below is an old 2 cool bunch of posts on "The Broken Backs" in general talking about the different ones out there and who liked what and how they used them.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=112915&highlight=single+hooks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Chartreuse spots, pink trailer, red eyes, better hooks. No rattles

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

What have most of you found?
Are the baits better with or without rattles?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Just got back from Walmart and they do have quite a few baits on sale. There are bulk boxes with the spook jrs in the bottom but a ton of colors yellow, yellow/white, yellow and bk, clear, plain bone, assorted rebel and cordel jointed and non jointed baits.
$2.50/ bait. Also had a bunch of long A's


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

Captain Coach turned me on to these a couple years ago and brother I have to tell you they draw some of the most vicious strikes you can imagine. And watch out for those hooks. 

Thanks Coach! BH


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Capt.Coach said:


> *Eddie Douglas.........979 245 5901 give him a call tomorrow afternoon....I will be fishing with him tomorrow the first part of the day..........great guy, ask him how to work it, he will give you a very informative answer.......oh yeah.....they are really good lures, worth every penny, just be careful of those hooks!!!!!!!!!!!!! $20 per lure*


Take the time to learn how to use this bait and it is deadly!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Here.......let me pour you another glass of Kool-Aid.


----------

